# Mason Ohio Budo - Anyone know anything about this dojo?



## Blaze Dragon (Jun 8, 2014)

The Dojo, Mason, OH

Anyone know anything about this dojo or it's instructor? Would be curious to here opinions.


----------



## gapjumper (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you train there or are you thinking of training there?

What is _your_ opinion? What are you looking for opinions on (legitimacy, expertise, etc)?


----------



## Hatsie (Jun 11, 2014)

A quick look at the web page lets us see its a Skh type dojo, there is a 9 yr old black belt, their promoting a 'blades of light' seminar by mr Hayes. The dojo is also a Commercially run, full time business.

   What thoughts do these insights ignite in your mind?  Excitement and interest? Fight or flight? Involuntary spasms of the diaphragm causing loud bursts of laughter?

   I'm sure hundreds of people love the place, others will never know as they wouldn't touch it with a fifty foot pole, but it's your choice.... Are you into bushy beards and golden gowns? 'Fes up'


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 11, 2014)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> The Dojo, Mason, OH
> 
> Anyone know anything about this dojo or it's instructor? Would be curious to here opinions.



As an outsider with a bit of knowledge about the systems -- I see one thing that would give me pause:


> As long-time students of both Soke Masaaki Hatsumi, An-Shu Hayes, and  many other Japanese teachers, we continue to evolve and succeed.



My understanding is that Hatsumi has made it quite clear that Hayes has gone his own way, and that students are either members of the Bujinkan or students of Hayes -- but not both.  I found it interesting that while looking at several pages -- I didn't see this dojo claim direct affiliation with either the Bujinkan or Hayes's Toshindo.  They are advertising a seminar with Hayes, for what that's worth.  

Edit to add:  Looked a little further.  It's clear that they're following Hayes's line.  

That said -- I'm not saying whether the place is good, bad, or indifferent. I can't.  Go, visit.  Take a sample class.  See how you like it, see if it fits, see if it makes sense for you.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmm - the chief instructor holds a teaching license under Steve Hayes and a lower rank in the Bujinkan. From reading all the info scattered throughout the site, it appears that he is trying to maintain (or claim) connections with both and teach a blended Bujinkan/Toshindo curriculum.

Based on the politics of the situation, I would not expect the school to have a good connection to Japan and the Bujinkan or to offer valid rank in the Bujinkan.

Based on watching the videos, I would say that their technical foundation is much more oriented towards Toshindo.

If you live in the area and are interested in Toshindo, you can visit the school and see if you like it. I'm not particularly impressed with the technique they demonstrate in their videos, but you have no reason to trust my judgment. I've been out of the Bujinkan for 20 years and have gone a very different direction in my training. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## chris66 (Jun 23, 2015)

Two of my friends trained there and left other systems to train there because they said it was the best around the tri-state.  Master there has I think 250 plus students?  He is legit and they say highly respected in all circles.  Cincinnati Aikido is also good.  My friends said that dojo is really good and the chief sensei stays out of politics and is friends with both Hayes and the Bujinkan...that is a lesson in itself.  He is also the guy who does all the music for budovideos.com martial arts dvds.


----------



## Taekwondoguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Ryotoshi (Toshi warrior name?) Norcross has been around since the mid-eighties.  Started with Hayes in the barn dojo days (86?).  Trained with Jim Husfelt, Mark Davis in Boston, Hatsumi Soke, Manaka and Tanemura, and Hayes since 88.  8th dan? Awesome dojo!


----------



## Art M. (Aug 7, 2017)

Norcross is legit.  He has a large following on you tube online.  Last I knew like 300 students in Midwest area.  hachidan? I met him once at a Tai Kai in DC in '92-93? He teaches in Indiana sometimes.  I went to a class and he is very good teacher. Student of Hayes, Hatsumi and Cousergue?  Big guy and one of the quickest swordsman I have seen in the U.S.


----------



## Art M. (Aug 14, 2018)

I saw a picture of him in Japan with Hatsumi recently teaching sword.  Bujinkan Shihan? No B.S. like others claiming to be "ninja".
They have seminars at his school a lot if you like weapons and self defense.


----------



## Bujinkami (Apr 13, 2019)

Todd Ryotoshi Norcross is the Master there.  I met him in Japan after class with Soke Hatsumi.  Hung out a bit on the walk from the train station.  Awesome guy and very dedicated and down to earth.  Lives and has dojo in Cincinnati, Ohio.  He has a bunch of DVD's out on Ninjutsu, weapons, Sword, Hanbo, Bo.  I have eight of them and they are really detailed and good.  Got them on Ebay.  Not a bujinkan dojo but a hybrid? Good stuff if you like mix of  modern Gendai and old Koryu.  dojoinc.com


----------



## Johnsamurai (Apr 25, 2019)

Sensei Norcross is a great taijutsu and weapons teacher.  He has amazing depth like japanese.  Highly recommend training with him if you are lucky enough to live in Cincinnati area.


----------

